# Man of Steel vs. General Zod kit in Moebius brocure



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

A fan picked up at SDCC for me the Moebius brochure and Batman kit giant postcard.

The brochure shows a picture of their new kit Man of Steel vs. General Zod in flight. This is new to me. Superman's pose is similar to the cover of "Superman vs. Spider-Man."
This kit looks more action packed.

I don't have time to post a scan but maybe Moebius will.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

BatToys said:


> A fan picked up at SDCC for me the Moebius brochure and Batman kit giant postcard.
> 
> The brochure shows a picture of their new kit Man of Steel vs. General Zod in flight. This is new to me. Superman's pose is similar to the cover of "Superman vs. Spider-Man."
> This kit looks more action packed.
> ...


Awesome, I knew Moebius was producing a "Man of Steel" Superman, but to get Zod too............This Superman fan is HAPPY!!!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Spoke to Frank about this very briefly at Comic-con (was more interested in the Tumbler Batmobile), he said that it will be a resin kit. Don't recall him mentioning any release dates.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Spoke to Frank about this very briefly at Comic-con (was more interested in the Tumbler Batmobile), he said that it will be a resin kit. Don't recall him mentioning any release dates.


Resin? Too bad, styrene would be cheaper to purchase and probably sell to a wider audience.


----------

